
Quick scan through lobsters's source code - localhostdotdev
https://localhostdotdev.com/lobsters/
======
doomrobo
This is a cool overview! One suggestion: if you want your links into the
Github source to point to the same code in the future, you should change
`.../blob/master/...` in all your links to
`.../blob/a7cc60b902a2ad3e39f75ae9b4c3ef08712fc171/...` (I just picked the
latest commit).

~~~
mschulze
And you can press “y” to get that automatically when viewing a file on Github!

~~~
BMorearty
cool trick!

------
hhh
I've been lurking on lobsters for some time now, I love it as a secondary
layer to checking HN. I use laarc in a similar manner as well. Never seeked
out an invite to post on it though.

Having tiers of popularity to the content you consume is important to me. It
allows you to take in smaller and more meaningful input from people you are at
least familiar with their names (and possibly personalities,) and allows you
to inject your viewpoint on something just the same.

------
breck
Edit: thanks for the invite!

------
dijit
Interesting note on PostgreSQL. I had tried to make it work before but had
assumed it was a failure in my setup and I planned on going back to it.

Oh well. :(

~~~
localhostdotdev
I removed it but I think quite a few people (including me) tried to make it
work with postgres (I did a lazy attempt where the search doesn't work)

[https://github.com/localhostdotdev/lobsters-
postgresql](https://github.com/localhostdotdev/lobsters-postgresql)

~~~
dijit
I found another more modified version here:
[https://github.com/pyk/0xblockchain](https://github.com/pyk/0xblockchain)

They claim to be using PostgreSQL in production, certain irony that (at time
of writing) their site is down. :(

------
labster
Why is reading my source code on the front page of HN? Oh, wait, never mind.

~~~
quickthrower2
you're labster

------
ematvey
I was expecting to read about mapping crustaceans connectome here.

